# Clinton saws



## vintagesawguy (Jul 19, 2006)

A few months ago a neighbor of mine gave me this old saw. at the time it was caked with grease and would not spark. my brother and i cleaned the thing up and i got it sparkin. it turned out to be a clinton D 35. i love this thing, it is the loudest saw i have ever heard.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jul 19, 2006)

Neat saw. No wonder it's loud - 94.7 CC and 6 Hp. Is that a 14" bar???
Try cutting with it yet? 
Check it out here.

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.nsf/GasbyManufacturer?OpenView


----------



## vintagesawguy (Jul 20, 2006)

yeah we did the ceremonial cut with it, cuts like its angry with the wood. it is a 14 inch bar. heres a decal i thought was interesting.


----------



## ray benson (Jul 20, 2006)

Guess you don't want to over rev the old girl. The muffler looks more like a megaphone.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Jul 31, 2006)

mmmmm....POWER......... :rockn:


----------



## 1CallLandscape (Jul 31, 2006)

*Nice saw*

looks like a good canidate for a hot saw build up! yes the sticker is there bacause it probably turns some serious rpm and chain speed. definately wear your darn chaps! Nice saw all in all can i take it off your hands???? HA HA HA


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Aug 7, 2006)

Believe it or not, the Clinton D-15 with the 94.7cc engine is the saw I learned on. I was 8 years old when I first started wrestling with that big SOB under the watchful eye of my father. Actually, running it wasn't all that bad but, starting it was the real PITA for me back then. It's funny how life goes. He just passed away a couple days ago and I was reflecting back on this very topic when I found this thread. He's in a better place now.
Jay


----------



## jags (Aug 7, 2006)

That was a neat website for identifying saws. I have an old bugger at home that looks VERY similar to the D35, but is NOT a D35. It has a different carb setup (I have reason to believe this is all original) and it is called a BOBCAT. The muffler is also different. It comes out of the same side as the D35, but is only a couple of inches long and basically shoots directly onto the chain. I searched the entire website above, and still couldn't place it. Any ideas?? I know, pics would help, but......


----------



## jags (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh, and it is orange in color.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Aug 7, 2006)

That's the exact saw I'm speaking of. Look at the picture of the Clinton D-15. It was offered with the bigger 94.7cc motor also. I believe that may have been the Bobcat. It was orange with the Bobcat decal and also had a decal of an Indian head somewhere on it that I recall. Yes, it had a stubby little rectangular tube about 2 inches long that acted as the muffler. It was really more like a straight pipe with a slight downward deflection at the end. It was a real handful for an 8 year old that's for sure.
Jay


----------



## jags (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh, that sounds like the monster alright. I tell ya what, when ya fire that thing off and let it set on the ground, IT jumps around like an 8 year old kid. What a rooster tail throwin' monster. I am a pretty good size boy (6' @ 235) and that thing can be a handful. It has been retired but runs great. I still have to drag it out and fire it up once in a while to scare the crap outa somebody being cocky. Hand that thing to them and they will just give ya a funny look.


----------



## klickitatsacket (Aug 15, 2006)

here is one I have my collection. Check out the solution the previous owner had for sound.
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y186/klickitat/stuff_3772.jpg


----------



## Grande Dog (Aug 16, 2006)

I worked on a few of those back in the day, and I would agree that it was one of the 2 loudest things that I've been around without ear muffs. The other was a Black Sabbath concert at the college gymnasium in Ft Bragg NC.


----------



## lancemlancem (Sep 17, 2007)

*My Dad's Clinton D35*

My father passed away last summer and going through his stuff found his old Clinton D35 chain saw! Reading your thread reminded me of when I was a kid using that big, loud saw! It doesn't have spark and I was wondering if there are any places out there to get replacement parts. Thanks!

Lance


----------



## newguy18 (Sep 19, 2007)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Believe it or not, the Clinton D-15 with the 94.7cc engine is the saw I learned on. I was 8 years old when I first started wrestling with that big SOB under the watchful eye of my father. Actually, running it wasn't all that bad but, starting it was the real PITA for me back then. It's funny how life goes. He just passed away a couple days ago and I was reflecting back on this very topic when I found this thread. He's in a better place now.
> Jay



Sorry to here about your father Jay just trustin God in these troubled times pray often and remember God is always there for you.


----------



## newguy18 (Sep 19, 2007)

lancemlancem said:


> My father passed away last summer and going through his stuff found his old Clinton D35 chain saw! Reading your thread reminded me of when I was a kid using that big, loud saw! It doesn't have spark and I was wondering if there are any places out there to get replacement parts. Thanks!
> 
> Lance



I'm sorry to here about your father and remember to lean on God in these troubled times he always hears your prayers.


----------

